# Goodbye Sweet Cleopatra



## RunRabbitRun (Apr 1, 2007)

This morning my loving 6 year old chinchillaFrench Lop Cleo went to the Rainbow Bridge. I am thankfulthat Friday night she was able to enjoy her hay and yogurt drops onelast time before succumbing to illness. Toward the end shewas having seizures and finally her bottom half became paralyzed due toa tumor. She was a retired grand champion show rabbit, neverhad a litter. Strange story about Cleo, I bought her from amagician. He used Frenchies in his acts and sometimes showedthem. I found an ad in the paper and I wanted the breed withthe long floppy ears (English Lop), but the ad was for FrenchLop. I forgot which breed had the basset-hound ears, but whenI saw little Cleo I couldn't resist and bought her anyway. 

She was my heart bunny, and she can never be replaced. She is my avatar.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry about Cleopatra. She was such a pretty girl.

Hugs to you. I know how you'refeeling right now. 

Binky free, Cleopatra. 

:rainbow:


----------



## polly (Apr 1, 2007)

i am really sorry, what a beautiful bun, i know how you feel i lost my heart bunny in december. 

Binky free Cleo:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, Cleo.

ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will say a prayer for both you and Cleo. 

Binky Free Cleo.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binkie free Cleo.:rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 1, 2007)

I am so sorry RunRabbitRun.

You took such good care of her. It isstill difficult when it is time for her to go. Sheknew you loved her and she will be waiting for you at RainbowBridge.
Binky Free Cleo. :bunnyangel:

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh now, my heart goes out for you, I am so sorry:tears2:

Take comfort knowing thatCleo is pain free now, may she run free and healthy at Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:

She was such a beautiful girl, again, I am so sorry:hug2:


----------

